# looking for a new sight



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys and gals. Im looking at getting a new sight for my bow. I'm looking for a one peace 4 to 5 pins.Im not sure on brands yet.Kinda like the g5 sights.So what other brands should I look at. I'm wanting to pick it up soon. So I can get it sighted in before the hardware ranch shoot.If you got some websites I can check out with great price on them please post them up.Thanks a ton guys. I hope you all can understand my post :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Spot Hogg, Tru-Glo, etc. The main things I would look for is a durable housing for your sight pins, the ability to move your sight without an allen wrench, at least 5 pins, and how much light it transmits. The rest is personal preference. My number one element would be durability. Don't get caught purchasing something with a plastic sight pin housing because it'll keep your bow light. Won't matter how light your bow is when you're playing pick-up sticks with your sight pins after you slip and slide 20 feet down a rocky slope.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Spot Hogg, Tru-Glo, etc. The main things I would look for is a durable housing for your sight pins, the ability to move your sight without an allen wrench, at least 5 pins, and how much light it transmits. The rest is personal preference. My number one element would be durability. Don't get caught purchasing something with a plastic sight pin housing because it'll keep your bow light. Won't matter how light your bow is when you're playing pick-up sticks with your sight pins after you slip and slide 20 feet down a rocky slope.


Thanks.For the help. yea I want one that lets lots of light in and i can put a lite on it to help at the time where you can't see your pins just enough.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I hope you all can understand my post


I understand your post all too well my little literarinessly challenged buddy. 

What your really saying is that you hope a new sight will make you a better bowhunter and that you think it's the answer to your buck fever, I can't kill a deer with a bow to save my ass, problems. What you need to do is throw that C.M.A.S.D in the garbage and buy a rife. :O•-: :mrgreen:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I've been really happy with my Sword accusite....


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I hope you all can understand my post
> 
> 
> I understand your post all too well my little literarinessly challenged buddy.  Thanks my short bold hair body friend. :mrgreen:
> ...


No I don't want a sight and have the screws come lose again and make me have a bad hit on a deer.That what I'm saying my little buddy.


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

I really like Spott Hogg's stuff. Toughest sight I have ever used.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Before you buy a new sight make sure you check out the new line of Archer Xtreme sights. www.archerxtreme.com they are going to be hitting retailers towards the end of January and they are AWESOME. they use the best fiber optic on the market and use a closed tube pin that makes the pins extremely bright! If you have questions about them let me know.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr23 those are some pretty cool sights.thanks


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Blake, you would plug that here on an open forum!! And dang, I am glad too, cause I have my order written and was hoping to get in touch with you sometime the first of next week to give it to you (Now that ALL the Mathews dealers have seen them 

I like the AXT sights, having been the first dealer to get to see them and hold them (Well, just before they showed them to Jeremiah at Wilde that is). I have to also give kudos to Spot Hogg for the Bulletproof sight, well built for sure. As WileyWapiti said, Sword makes a great sight too, and nothing wrong with the Cobra Stealth 5pin or the Truglo Trusite Extreme 5 pin either... It all comes down to how much you're willing to spend and what looks/feels good to you.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Blake, you would plug that here on an open forum!! And dang, I am glad too, cause I have my order written and was hoping to get in touch with you sometime the first of next week to give it to you (Now that ALL the Mathews dealers have seen them
> 
> I like the AXT sights, having been the first dealer to get to see them and hold them (Well, just before they showed them to Jeremiah at Wilde that is). I have to also give kudos to Spot Hogg for the Bulletproof sight, well built for sure. As WileyWapiti said, Sword makes a great sight too, and nothing wrong with the Cobra Stealth 5pin or the Truglo Trusite Extreme 5 pin either... It all comes down to how much you're willing to spend and what looks/feels good to you.


Gotta get the word out there! Represent where ever I can!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

There are a lot of great sights on the market and it amounts to personal preference. I have used the Black Gold sight for years with no problems. It's user friendly and not that expensive.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys keep them coming. please.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been using the Fuse Buckhorn 5 pin and it is very visible in low light situations. I can still see the pins well when I it is too dark to see my target. It appears to be built tough, but you do need a allen wrench to move the individual pins. I checked out their site (http://www.fusearchery.com/) but it looks like they no longer make the one I have, but the newer Pilot G and M series look ok.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Sure loc sportsman (single pin slider) top of the line, bullet proof, a real archers sight....... :shock: Everything else is just a waste of money.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Sure loc sportsman (single pin slider) top of the line, bullet proof, a real archers sight....... :shock: Everything else is just a waste of money.


I thought real archers didn't use sights...Tex... o-|| :mrgreen:  :lol:


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

north slope said:


> Sure loc sportsman (single pin slider) top of the line, bullet proof, a real archers sight....... :shock: Everything else is just a waste of money.


Top of the line I will agree with, but get real the thing is not even close to being bullet proof.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

they don't... and if you need a rangefinder, you aint close enough. -O|o- :O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Sure loc sportsman (single pin slider) top of the line, bullet proof, a real archers sight....... :shock: Everything else is just a waste of money.


Thanks but I will never shoot a sing pin wast of time and money.In my eyes.I don't take long shots to need one.Please half of the time I don't have time to rang the deer any was.Then have to worry about moving my pin no thanks.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Alright, I give up! Tex, please tell me what C.M.A.S.D is an abbreviation for. I know it's not gonna be very flattering for a guy like me, who shoots a Bowtech 82nd Airborn with an awesome Spothog 7dpin sight.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

CMASD is some crap Texobobby came up with and thinks it is clever. Complicated mechanical arrow shooting device.
I have used a Sure Loc single pin for over 5 years and never had any problems with it moving or getting broke. With the way I hunt and where I hunt that is "bullet proof" A single pin is something you have to get used to and have to know how to use it. But, once you do it is far superior to a multiple pin sight. IMO


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I still cant seem to grasp the single pin but as for the Sure loc slider, there is NONE better. I have the 4 pin slider. My last one was a 5 pin slider. They are fandabidozie!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> CMASD is a brilliant idea Texobobby came up with and it's actually true. After all, how can you call that contraption a _bow_? :? Complicated Mechanical Arrow Shooting Device.


Yup, troll boy got it right.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have never seen a mechanical arrow. Where can I view one, Tex?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

north slope said:


> CMASD is some crap Texobobby came up with and thinks it is clever. Complicated mechanical arrow shooting device.
> I have used a Sure Loc single pin for over 5 years and never had any problems with it moving or getting broke. With the way I hunt and where I hunt that is "bullet proof" A single pin is something you have to get used to and have to know how to use it. But, once you do it is far superior to a multiple pin sight. IMO


ok...another question that I think a lot of people have in their mind is with a single pin sight, what yardage do you leave it set at as you are hiking back and forth and here and there? My experience would tell me that 30yds would be the magical number since with my set up 0-25yds I aim exactly the same.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > CMASD is some crap Texobobby came up with and thinks it is clever. Complicated mechanical arrow shooting device.
> ...


32.5 yards.... That is perfectly between my 20 and 40. I just play the high/low game under 40 yards and slide to anything higher than that. Who needs a pile of pins getting in their way? I like to see the animal I and shooting. Like I said It takes a little to get used to but once you do you will never look back.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

North slope I don't have anything against people that shoot single pin.I just like having the 5 pins. it easier for me.Then if I brake a pin I have four more to use why im in the mountains.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I should have my sportsman special by the end of the week


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I have never seen a mechanical arrow. Where can I view one, Tex?


Complicated, mechanical, arrow shooting device.

There, now your brain can comprehend it. :mrgreen:

It really is a fair question though. Being as I don't think we're to far from actually having mechanical arrows... :roll: we've got mechanical everything else, why NOT arrows! :?


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

accu-point.com


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have one of those G-5 XR sights, you know the one with the adjustable 4th pin, I like it so far. 

Before that I had a Cooper Dead Nuts 5 pin, those are also pretty solid sights.

The Trophy Ridge I had before those was junk!


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Go old school..... Matchstick!!! $2 will get you all the pins you need!! If the light is too low to see pins and your a responsible bow hunter not "wounder" you shouldn't be shooting anyways.


----------

